# [nouveauté] linux 3.8 avec ext4 inline data

## Biloute

Avec la sortie du nouveau noyau linux 3.8 on a une nouvelle fonction pour ext4 décrite ci-dessous

https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=36cd5c19c3fe8291fac45a262c44c00bd14b531a

 *Quote:*   

> There are two major features for this merge window.  The first is
> 
>   inline data, which allows small files or directories to be stored in
> 
>   the in-inode extended attribute area.  (This requires that the file
> ...

 

J'ai tout de suite pensé à gentoo qui nous génère tous ces petits fichier dans /usr/portage et plus généralement avec /usr

Chez moi /usr/portage pèsait ~800Mo brut puis réduit à ~600Mo grace à /etc/portage/rsync_excludes.

Je vais bientôt essayer quand j'aurais du temps libre et je voulais vous demander vos avis, vos infos, test, exemples et résultats

----------

## aCOSwt

Hey ! D'abord merci pour l'info, dire que pourtant je scrute ce qui bouge et que j'étais passé à coté   :Embarassed: 

Cette info m'intéresse doublement car, n'ayant rien à cirer des xattrs, j'ai limité à 128 la taille de mes inodes.

Maintenant bon... relativement à ton idée d'utilisation, je ne sais pas vraiment si cela peut apporter.

Si on considère que les plus petits ebuilds pèsent... allez... 800 octets ? Gentoo-sources est je crois un des plus petits...

Tu veux dire qu'il faudrait dimensionner (TOUS) les inodes de la partition à plus de 1Ko pour espérer gagner quelque chose ? Et quoi ?

Après cela moi, c'est vrai que je suis un has been de la vieille école... de ceux qui ont connu les ribambelles de "free inodes count wrong in superblock" et autres insultes inode-related que savait si bien cracher fsck sur SYSV. 

Il faudra donc que je m'assure d'abord comment fsck retrouve ses billes en cas de panique...

Donc, oui ! Sacré info ! Sacrée modif... mais bon... je vais essayer sur ma /tmp d'abord...   :Very Happy: 

----------

